# OMG I am rolling on the floor laughing at this!



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

lol!!!


----------



## goodcallsenator (Aug 7, 2010)

haha! I saw this yesterday!  it's awesome


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Every once in a while I see something so funny that I must post it to my wall on facebook, this certainly makes the cut! haha


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

You just like the spiders!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ahaha!!! that's great!! especially when the turn into little the balls and the blob things lol


----------



## cecillover (Aug 7, 2010)

WOW!! This is so funny i was having a laugh attack!!!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

hahahahaha!!!!!
But I must say, somebody has waaay too much time on their hands to be making something like that.
And they are a genius for making it :wink:


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^Haha that is exactly what I said!
Definitally a good video though! haha


----------



## blingmypony (Mar 5, 2010)

That is sooo good!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Giggle.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

That was funny as heck, as well as a little creepy.


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> That was funny as heck, as well as a little creepy.


It definitely was a bit creepy. Especially with that music in the background :lol:


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

This was my moms range of facial expressions as she watched it:
"...:].. x]... xD!!.. :]... .. D: I have had enough of this!"


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Mickey4793 said:


> Every once in a while I see something so funny that I must post it to my wall on facebook, this certainly makes the cut! haha


I just did that too! :lol:

Too funny!


----------



## MeganAndPastick (Aug 9, 2010)

Stubby cow...longgg cow


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

That is hilarious! I wonder if the creator drew their influence from Salvador Dali?


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

That was really clever! Although slightly creepy... and someone has way too much spare time.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

sarahver said:


> That is hilarious! I wonder if the creator drew their influence from Salvador Dali?


I was actually thinking A Clockwork Orange, Sarah. But yes, Dali would also work as an influence.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

speedy da fish said:


> That was really clever! Although slightly creepy... and someone has way too much spare time.


Very truue! Amazing graphics. Made me giggle a little bit


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> I was actually thinking A Clockwork Orange, Sarah. But yes, Dali would also work as an influence.


Stanley Kubrick - even creepier!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz (Aug 9, 2010)

rotflol!! That was awesome!!!


----------



## DSJ46 (Aug 11, 2010)

I ran across this yesterday too...have you seen the one with the sheep running around with christmas lights?


----------



## DSJ46 (Aug 11, 2010)

opps...meant the above for "cows, cows, cows," video ; )


----------



## DSJ46 (Aug 11, 2010)

I saw this yesterday too...have you seen the one with sheep running around with christmas lights?


----------

